# Anomaly scan



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Girls

Does anyone know after your dating the scan the second scan you have which i believe is known as the anomaly scan at what number of weeks this should be done at or it does not matter?

superted x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay, the anomoly scan is usually done around 20 weeks, but can be anytime after about 18, which is the very earliest really, to make sure that everything will have developed properly,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

HI ya

Thanks for that is there a latest day as well that this should be carried out.

Only asking because there is a serious lack of sonographers at my hospital and am already missing out on  the nuchal fold scan because will be past the cut off date due to this.  So want to make sure I am not going to be delayed in having the second scan.

Thank you

superted x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

No, there isn't really any latest date, it's just to check that everything has developed properly and after 18 weeks, everything is just growing, so it can be done at any time,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

